# What is this? (USB controlled servo for projection shutter)



## mishakoz (Nov 18, 2014)

https://imgur.com/ihZHrud 

Saw this while working a show, want a similiar device for my home setup, really couldnt find this online and the box itself has no visible markings or branding. If anyone can help identify it, id appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## Amiers (Nov 18, 2014)

That would be a DIY Projector Dowser. 

http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server3...13/Dowser__17444.1405476870.1280.1280.jpg?c=2

Obviously its not this one but that gives you an idea. 

I would assume it is homemade because it is controlled via USB instead of DMX.


----------



## mishakoz (Nov 18, 2014)

Okay, thank you. Looks like I'd have to make it myself, only commercial one I can find online is from City Theatrical

(No City Theatrical, I am not paying $500 for a $30 piece of hardware thank you.)


----------



## Amiers (Nov 18, 2014)

mishakoz said:


> Okay, thank you. Looks like I'd have to make it myself, only commercial one I can find online is from City Theatrical
> 
> (No City Theatrical, I am not paying $500 for a $30 piece of hardware thank you.)



There are many DIY options just have to look around for them. The 500$ price tag is more for the fact that you don't have to try and figure out how to make one.


----------



## TheaterEd (Nov 18, 2014)

I made one using tie line, three pieces of wood, and a bolt.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 18, 2014)

There are a few threads here in the Booth on making a projection douser. If you need help searching, we can help find them for you.


----------



## dbaxter (Nov 18, 2014)

It definitely looks like a home-brew douser. You can't see the servo in your picture as well as you can in the pic Amiers posted, but if it's a regular R/C servo controlled by a usb signal, then it could likely have a Phidgets control board in it. If you want to go that way, PM me and I'll send you the source code of a program to control it.


----------



## coldnorth57 (Nov 19, 2014)

http://www.srslight.com/index.php?index=product&product=Projector_shutter

found this dmx and usb and switched ....hmmm...??? intresting


----------



## epimetheus (Nov 19, 2014)

coldnorth57 said:


> http://www.srslight.com/index.php?index=product&product=Projector_shutter
> 
> found this dmx and usb and switched ....hmmm...??? intresting



Looks like the USB control is just a USB-DMX adapter. On a side note, probably not a good idea to have a product named the "Maxi Flap".


----------



## TheTheaterGeek (Nov 26, 2014)

In response to the original yes, that is what it is. I have used one a number of times, and would rather not have. Haha. But any doused is better than none. We currently use the ETC cardboard box lid v2.4 firmware is a bit clunky, but the effect is quite nice.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tex (Nov 26, 2014)

Somewhat related...
I have an Arduino processor, a servo shield and a DMX shield. Has anyone put these together to make a douser?


----------



## chausman (Nov 26, 2014)

Tex said:


> Somewhat related...
> I have an Arduino processor, a servo shield and a DMX shield. Has anyone put these together to make a douser?



That sounds like an awesome project for a (high) school.


----------



## microstar (Dec 12, 2014)

Not DMX controlled, but I have posted this in the past, here it is again:
Referencing the illustration, a junked computer internal CD drive of the tray type is modified for manual control of the tray open/close function and is fastened on-edge in front of the projector lens. An opaque material is fastened to the tray instead of a CD. The CD drive is stripped of all inards except the tray drive motor and open/close mechanism. Most of these motors operate on either 5 or 12 vdc. This will determine the battery pack or power supply needed.
A double-pole double-throw center off with both sides momentary switch must be used to reverse the polarity of the dc voltage. Holding the switch for a moment in either direction is what makes the tray either open or close.
I used standard mic cables as the wiring from the unit to the remote switch location. You can get junked CD drives for free or for a couple of dollars from most computer repair shops. Cheap and works great!


----------

